# nvidia-drivers su hardened-profile?

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti,

domandone: non riesco e non capisco come poter installare x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers quando ho come sistema predefinito hardened. ho sempre -X quando chiedo emerge nonostante sia tutto gia' stato settato. ho fatto di tutto ma non c'e' stata maniera di avere questi benedetti drivers installati. si installano certo ma sempre -X e non mi creano xorg.conf.

sul mio /etc/portage/make.cong VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia".

-gtk e' settato nelle USE flags a livello globale ma anche reinserendolo e riemergendo non va a buon fine.

il kernel e' hardened-sources.

con gentoo-sources invece e default profile ritorna a posto. ma non mi va di ricompilare tutto.

quindi hardened e' da evitare per nvidia-drivers?

grazie!

accetto suggerimenti o consigli. comunque i nouveau vanno e beh, su questi era ovvio che funzionasse tutto!

----------

## Onip

io non ho capito:

a. che problema hai

b. che senso ha installare i drivers con -X. devi solo fare calcoli con cuda\opencl?

----------

## tornadomig

@onip

chiedo scusa, faccio un esempio

```
emerge -av nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r1  37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23  USE="(multilib) pax_kernel (-X) -acpi (-tools)" 47,490 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 47,526 kB

```

se installo cosi', X non e' abilitato. come si fa per abilitarlo invece? e' la prima volta che mi capita. questa non e' comunque l'installazione su cui ho provato a mettere gli nvidia, e' un' altra e qui ho i nouveau. come vedi, -X e' sempre settato. idem mi fa sull'altra. sempre su hardened.

grazie per la gentilezza!

----------

## djinnZ

Ma provare a leggere prima? *.../profiles/hardened/linux/amd64/package.use.mask wrote:*   

> # Magnus Granberg <zorry@gentoo.org> (20 Nov 2012)
> 
> # mask X for we still mis the docs for revdep-pax
> 
> # else hell will rule. (RWX in the libs)
> ...

  *https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=433121 wrote:*   

> I checked it before, and got always RWX mem protect error.
> 
> So I disabled memory protection in hardened sources, and since that time the driver works well even with kde, and opengl.

 

(-use) = use mascherata

Ovvero se proprio ti servono (certo che hardened+calcolo non è certo un'abbinata vincente...) devi smascherare le use per nvidia e praticamente disabilitare pax.

Leggiti anche l'ebuild perché non è finita qui.

Il perchè di questa scelta è semplice, se usi hardened disabilitare memory protection vuol dire raddoppiare le probabilità che possano bucarti il sistema ma è sempre possibile che sai quel che stai facendo e che quindi ridurre la sicurezza del sistema non è un problema.

Sebbene non condivida le implicazioni morali e pratiche di questo modo di ragionare mi rendo conto che la presenza preponderante di sacerdoti e bimbiminkia riduce a questi eccessi.

D'altro canto se la madre degli imbecilli non fosse sempre incinta gente come i vari Monti, Dini, Letta, Bossi, Bersani, Berlusconi, Melchionne, Montezemolo, Grillo e chi più ne ha più ne metta, non sarebbe riuscita a superare l'infanzia con grande giovamento per le sorti dell'intera specie umana.

----------

## tornadomig

caro djinnz, ti ringrazio ma non capito come intervenire nello smascherare queste use flags. e poi e' la prima volta che mi avventuro in hardened ma e' anche l'ultima.

ho aperto 

```
/etc/portage/make.profile/use.mask

```

ma davvero non ho capito come editare la cosa. io arrivo fino a un certo punto.

a me i drivers nvidia servono, almeno un dvd con accelerazione video mi interessa guardarlo.

se gentilmente me lo illustri, te ne sono grato.

----------

## tornadomig

ok forse ci son riuscito ma mai piu' hardened, giuro!

ho inserito

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers -X" >> /etc/portage/make.profile/package.use.mask
```

e cosi' adesso mi esce

```
# emerge -av nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r1  37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20130224  USE="development" 61,283 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20130224  USE="development opengl" 2,415 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23  USE="X (multilib) -acpi -pax_kernel (-tools)" 47,490 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 111,224 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

ditemi qualcosa, grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

devi usare categoria/nvidia-vattelapesca -X -multilib -tools in use.mask per quel che ricordo. Poi modifichi il kernel ed alla fine installi.

Comunque mi pare che nvidia voglia anche il profilo multilib

Ma prima di metter mano a /etc/portage hai capito le implicazioni della disabilitazione?

Perché il problema che si pongono i devel è che poi qualcuno riesce in un exploit ed l'emptor (quid non caveat) attacchi a sbraitare contro la scarsa sicurezza di hardened.

----------

## tornadomig

@dinnz, grazie di tutto!

```
# echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers -X" >> /etc/portage/make.profile/package.use.mask
```

funziona e mi ha smascherato -X in X gli nvidia-drivers in hardened-profile (mai piu!)   :Wink:  ed ho imparato a smascherare le use flags blu tra parentesi   :Rolling Eyes: 

il trucco funziona anche in funtoo, tanto per cambiare  :Cool: 

spero sia utile ad altri   :Smile: 

----------

